# live together



## Encolpius

English definition:
1) to live in the same house
2) to share a home and have a sexual relationship without being married

So English does not distinguish those two meaning, but I know some languages use two very common words. How about your language???
PS: It would be interesting, however, if there's is any way to distinguish those words in English, maybe 1/ stay together 2/ live together 

*Hungarian*
1) együtt laknak
2) együtt élnek

*Czech*
1) bydlí spolu
2) žijí spolu

*German*
1) zusammen wohnen
2) zusammen leben

*Portugal *(I'm not sure, please help)
1/ morar juntos -as
2/ viver juntos -as




Thank you in advance.


----------



## jazyk

This is tricky, I think when people say so and so vivem juntos in Brazil, I think they mean number 2, but not necessarily so. Maybe for number 1 they would say vivem/moram na mesma casa.


----------



## federicoft

*Italian:*

1) vivere insieme
2) vivere insieme, convivere

[convivere could also mean 1) in some contexts, but generally it is interpreted as 2)]


----------



## Encolpius

federicoft said:


> *Italian:*
> 
> 1) vivere insieme
> 2) vivere insieme, convivere
> 
> [convivere could also mean 1) in some contexts, but generally it is interpreted as 2)]




1) & how about abitare insieme?


----------



## federicoft

Encolpius said:


> 1) & how about abitare insieme?



Yes, you can say that too, both for 1) and 2).


----------



## pandinorombante

federicoft said:


> Yes, you can say that too, both for 1) and 2).



I slightly disagree about 2): "abitare insieme" doesn't convey an idea of having a sexual relationship without being married, it's softer than "vivere insieme".. by the way it depends a lot on the context, if I say "io e la mia compagna abitiamo insieme" means of course 2), while if I say "io e il mio amico abitiamo insieme" doesn't mean 2) (for example we are both students and we share the apartment).

In Estonian:
"elama kokku" for both 1) and 2)

In Russian:

"жить вместе" for both 1) and 2)

In Spanish: 

"vivir juntos" for 1) 
"convivir" for 2)


----------



## Encolpius

pandinorombante said:


> I slightly disagree about 2): "abitare insieme" doesn't convey an idea of having a sexual relationship without being married, it's softer than "vivere insieme"..



Well, but let's say a more extreme example. Paulo e Fernando abitano insieme. Does it mean what I mean?   In cases like that it can be rather unpleasent or embarrasing not to know the proper meaning. Thanks.


----------



## ThomasK

In Dutch I think that meaning is implied by '"samenwonen" in one word (but separable). Strictly speaking "samen wonen" could simply mean 'live (house) together', but the context generally makes clear that "convivere" is meant.


----------



## animula

I would say that in spanish we say more: 
"vivir en pareja" for number 2; and "compartir piso" (to share a flat) for number 1.

Also *"vivir juntos"* can have both meanings you give the connotation 1 or 2 afterwards, that is, if you´re interested in giving that explanation. 
"vivimos juntos, en pareja"
"vivimos juntos, compartimos el piso"


----------



## pandinorombante

Encolpius said:


> Well, but let's say a more extreme example. Paulo e Fernando abitano insieme. Does it mean what I mean?   In cases like that it can be rather unpleasent or embarrasing not to know the proper meaning. Thanks.



It depends if both people know who Paulo and Fernando (both students or rather old adults) are and if the listener has a wicked mind. 

Ciao


----------



## kusurija

Encolpius said:


> English definition:
> 1) to live in the same house
> 2) to share a home and have a sexual relationship without being married
> 
> So English does not distinguish those two meaning, but I know some languages use two very common words. How about your language???
> PS: It would be interesting, however, if there's is any way to distinguish those words in English, maybe 1/ stay together 2/ live together
> ...
> 
> *Czech*
> 1) bydlí spolu
> 2) žijí spolu (_or_ žijí na hromádce)(diminutive of hill, bundle)
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance.



In *Lithuanian*:
1) gyvena kartu.
2) dtto as 1) _or _gyvena susimetę (a termine with specific meaning: to throw together (i.e. to common "bundle" - means finances and so on)

Hope this helped.


----------



## Corsicum

*Corsican *:
1- Vive sottu listessu tettu** / Listessa casa, Listessu dumiciliu*
2- Vive in cuncubinatu*. Tenesi inseme.

*French* :
1- Vivre sous le même toit**/avoir le même domicile*(same home)
2- Vivre en concubinage* / Vivre à la colle

_* *Lat* : cuncubinatu(m), domiciliu(m)_
_** *Eng* : roof - *Lat.* : tectu_


----------



## Hakro

*Finnish:*

1 - Asua yhdessä (to habit / reside together)
2 - Elää yhdessä (to live together)


----------



## halfminded

pandinorombante said:


> In Estonian:
> "elama kokku" for both 1) and 2)



I disagree... "Kokku elama" only has 2) meaning. Other word for "living together" is "koos elama" and yes, that word fits for both categories.


----------



## ThomasK

It would be more interesting if we got some idea of what the words literally say. Most of us do not know enough languages to understand, whereas we would love to hear what kind of words and meanings you use to convey your message...


----------



## Encolpius

How about Japanese (or other languages)? Thanks.


----------



## 810senior

In Japanese:

一緒に暮らす(住む)issho ni kurasu(sumu): live together
issho ni=together, kurasu(sumu)=to live, to dwell in

同居するdoukyo suru : to be in the same
dou=same, equally, kyo=to be(doukyo is a single word for living together), suru=to do

同棲するdousei suru : to live in the same
dou=same, sei=to live(dousei is a single word for living together), suru=to do

Generally which expression can refer to both number one and two in according to the specific context or situation.
But _dousei suru_ sounds to me that, in particular, a man and a woman living together without being married. (it's always not that they have a sexual relationship)


----------



## ger4

ThomasK said:


> halfminded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree... "Kokku elama" only has 2) meaning. Other word for "living together" is "koos elama" and yes, that word fits for both categories.
> 
> 
> 
> It would be more interesting if we got some idea of what the words literally say.[...]
Click to expand...

As for Estonian:
_
elama_ - to live, to reside 
_kokku_ - together [related to words like 'all', 'whole', ... perhaps emphasizing the idea of a unit]*
_koos_ - together [often appearing in compounds like _koostööd tegema_ - 'to cooperate' - _töö_ - work,_ tegema_ - to do]*

* just an attempt to describe the difference between _kokku_ and _koos_ (then again, I'm not a native speaker...)


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:


1/ *«Συγκατοικούμε»* [siŋgatiˈkume] (1st. p. pl. present ind.) --> _we cohabitate_ < Byz. denominalised verb *«συγκατοικῶ» syŋgatoikô* < Classical fem. noun *«συγκατοικίᾱ» sŭŋgătoikíā* --> _joint settlement_ < compound; prefix and preposition *«σύν» sún* (Attic *«ξύν» k͡sún*) --> _with, together_ (with obscure etymology) + Classical prefix, preposition, and adverb *«κατά» katá*, and *«κάτα» kátă* --> _downwards, against, along, through, over, across, concerning_ (PIE *kmt-, _down, with, along_ cf Hitt. -katta (postpos.), _along, with_) + Classical masc. noun *«οἶκος oîkŏs* --> _house, dwelling of any kind, abode, room, home, household, native land_ (PIE *ueiḱ-/*uoiḱ-, _house_ cf Skt. विश् (víś), _settlement, dwelling-place_, वेश (veśa), _brothel_; Lat. vīcus, _small civilian settlement_ > Eng. vicinity; Proto-Slavic *vьsь, _village_ > Rus. весь (dated), _village_, Cz./Svk. ves, Slo. vas, Pol. wieś, OCS вьсь > BCS вас/vas).


2/ *«Συζούμε»* [siˈzume] (1st p. pl. present ind.) --> _we live together_ < Classical v. *«συζώω/συζῶ» sŭzṓō* (uncontracted)/ *sŭzô* (contracted) --> _to live with, live together_ < compound; prefix and preposition *«σύν» sún* (Attic *«ξύν» k͡sún*) --> _with, together_ (with obscure etymology) + Classical v. *«ζώω/ζῶ» zṓō* (uncontracted)/ *zô* (contracted) --> _to live_ (PIE *gʷeih₃-/*gʷieh₃-, _to live_ cf Skt. जीवति (jīvati), _to live_; Proto-Slavic *žiti > Rus. жить, Ukr. жити, Cz. žít, Svk. žiť, Pol. żyć, OCS жити > Bul. живея, BCS живети/živeti).


(1) can be used between brothers and sisters, or friends living together, or even students who share the same apartment (and the burden of rent). (2) has definitely sexual connotation and is used by persons who are romantically involved and live together without being married.


----------



## ancalimon

Turkish:

Beraber yaşamak ( to live together)
Dost hayatı yaşamak (to share a home and have a sexual relationship without being married)  (to live the life of a very close friendship)


----------



## kloie

Serbian živeti zajedno


----------



## Encolpius

ancalimon said:


> Turkish:
> 
> Beraber yaşamak ( to live together)
> Dost hayatı yaşamak (to share a home and have a sexual relationship without being married)  (to live the life of a very close friendship)



yaşamak is to live, dost friend and hayat life, so dost hayatı means something like "life of friends" but Google says the set phrase means:* to live in sin.*..I know 50 years ago it was a sin and young people did not live together at all....is it still something rare in Turkey?


----------

